# Jackson/Charvel NAMM 2019



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

Sorry for the taunt, anyone seen anything? I'm super amped for the Angel sig.





Sage metallic mint green is what won. And rightfully so. 
I know the Charvel DK24 is still on the newer end, probably not much more there, but those are rad. 
I'm always hoping Jackson brings more Warrior and maple FB options.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

This bad boy needs to be a sig, STAT.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> This bad boy needs to be a sig, STAT.



That’s sick, what is that?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

JD27 said:


> That’s sick, what is that?


Travis LeVrier's custom Jackson. Guitarist for Entheos. I've never heard them, but that one is so goddamn sick. Was the co-founder of Scale the Summit.


----------



## secretpizza (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like Misha’s 7, but with the headstock the way i’d prefer it to be. Wish I could buy one!


----------



## xzacx (Dec 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Sorry for the taunt, anyone seen anything? I'm super amped for the Angel sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we know if they're going to be made in the Custom Shop like the Govans? I haven't been following much, but I'm going to have a hard time resisting if so.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Do we know if they're going to be made in the Custom Shop like the Govans? I haven't been following much, but I'm going to have a hard time resisting if so.


To be totally honest, I just assumed all along that they'd be a Pro Mod. So made in Mexico, like the DeMartini's.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 31, 2018)

feraledge said:


> To be totally honest, I just assumed all along that they'd be a Pro Mod. So made in Mexico, like the DeMartini's.



The only new Jackson and Charvel models that are USA made anymore seem to be signatures, so I was hopeful that this might be, but you’re probably right.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 31, 2018)

xzacx said:


> The only new Jackson and Charvel models that are USA made anymore seem to be signatures, so I was hopeful that this might be, but you’re probably right.


The DeMartini sig was expensive IMO for MIM, but it was good conditioning to assume the Angel sig is probably priced around that, maybe a bit less than Dave’s WR7 sig, but probably not a lot. Makes sense why they’ve spent almost two years building up to the release of this guitar: the market is more primed to pay over $1000 for a MIM or MIK production model. 
If I have the funds figured out, that will likely include me. A US version would be awesome, but I know I’d be priced out on it. Although, no fancy top or finish... it potentially wouldn’t have to be too much more than the current US models. Who knows? Guess we shall see soon enough.


----------



## Desolate1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone have any guesses or clues as to what the Loomis sigs are going to be? I am really hoping for a Pro series Warrior.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 31, 2018)

I want a pro warrior 6 string. Because I know I want the Angel 7 string. And right on about Jackson pricing out people with $3k+ USA models.

Esp made the perfect V (for me) this year though so I’m not too worried about what RR models there are.


----------



## oppgulp (Dec 31, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I'm super amped for the Angel sig.



Angel sig as in Death Angel sig?


----------



## JSanta (Dec 31, 2018)

oppgulp said:


> Angel sig as in Death Angel sig?



Fairly certain he's referencing the long in the works Angel Vivaldi sig.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 31, 2018)

JSanta said:


> Fairly certain he's referencing the long in the works Angel Vivaldi sig.


It's been no Frolic in the Park for that model.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 31, 2018)

JSanta said:


> Fairly certain he's referencing the long in the works Angel Vivaldi sig.


Definitely this one.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 31, 2018)

JSanta said:


> Fairly certain he's referencing the long in the works Angel Vivaldi sig.


Unfortunately, but a cool consultation prize. I don’t think there’s ever gonna be a production Death Angel at this point.


----------



## pfizer (Dec 31, 2018)

Really hoping for some new DK24 models from Charvel.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 31, 2018)

The906 said:


> It's been no Frolic in the Park for that model.


I feel like we've been waiting for it for about four seasons


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 31, 2018)

Hope they do something new with the Warrior this year.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Dec 31, 2018)

I would reeeaaallly prefer a Death Angel sig lol. Also the AV Charvel looks so damn wrong with that headstock.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> Anyone have any guesses or clues as to what the Loomis sigs are going to be? I am really hoping for a Pro series Warrior.



I want it to be kelly model


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 31, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> I want it to be kelly model



Only on the condition that it didn't have inlays. 

But, yeah, I would love to see a new Kelly model, or multiple for that matter. Definitely the best Jackson shape.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 31, 2018)

I know I’ll catch a hail storm of doo doo on this ....
But a USA made monarch (or however they spell it) with a Floyd

And Kelly’s loads and loads of Kelly’s


----------



## oracles (Jan 1, 2019)

Really hoping to see more love for the Kelly, especially as a 7.


----------



## oversteve (Jan 1, 2019)

Angel's Charvel is in the shred colab video in the end


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

What bridge is that? It’s not the Hipshot Contour 7. I cant tell if it’s the elusive Gotoh 510 7-string. 

If it’s not the Gotoh, then it may well be one of the import trems and it seems likely that Angel’s sig will be MiM. I kinda doubt that Charvel would have fabricated its own OEM 7-string trem.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 1, 2019)

cardinal said:


> What bridge is that? It’s not the Hipshot Contour 7. I cant tell if it’s the elusive Gotoh 510 7-string.
> 
> If it’s not the Gotoh, then it may well be one of the import trems and it seems likely that Angel’s sig will be MiM. I kinda doubt that Charvel would have fabricated its own OEM 7-string trem.



What a disappointment this has turned into. No Floyd and an import? In fairness, I’ve never actually heard him or seen his name outside of forums, so I don’t know if he actually uses them, but I assumed I’d least have a Floyd based on the pics of the Custom Shops I’ve seen posted. Oh well, his guitar, his specs—but there goes my interest.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 1, 2019)

From what he said the initial licensed Floyd was a no-go. And his second test model the green one was supposed to be a hipshot. IIRC his custom with the natural top has a gold Floyd now right? I recall him mentioning there may be some minor tweaks left. Perhaps the bridge is it?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

Who knows guys, that’s just my speculation. There is a Gotoh 510 7-string trem that is available to OEMs (they won’t sell direct to customers for whatever reason). So maybe that is it, or maybe Hipshot is doing their flat plate trem for 7s now.

But from what I can tell from the vid, it’s at least possible that it’s the bridge that some of the older imports used years back.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

I have the saddles off, but here’s what I was thinking that trem might be


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I have the saddles off, but here’s what I was thinking that trem might be



I haven't seen one of those since the old Conklin Groove Tools 7s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2019)

Doesn't Jackson and Charvel make some of their bridges in house? Or do they just rebadge existing hardware?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 1, 2019)

Angel's always super clear about his gear. The second proto has a Hipshot Contour, so I'd expect that's what'll be on the model.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

That green guitar above does not have a Hipshot Contour. Is there another one?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't Jackson and Charvel make some of their bridges in house? Or do they just rebadge existing hardware?



I think their 6-stringnon-fine-tuner locking trem is in-house, I think. But that one doesn’t look locking.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 1, 2019)

I think this means it's a Gotoh, but also could be referring to the entire guitar (he read the question as, "is that the new sig (guitar)?").


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

NICE. That’ll be a cool trem. Some Japanese OEMs have used them before or something very similar.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 1, 2019)

This was his second proto. I'm not sure if he had it painted or there's a third, but if there's a third, he hasn't added it to his gear list yet. 




Could have just had them refinish it. He did have his first proto refinished from black to sage metallica green: 








Basswood body with maple top on the second. Also, the second has a roasted maple neck with maple fretboard.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone remember if Jackson released their lineup early last year or did they make us wait until the show?

Oh and I'll take the hit here. Get your laughing hats on. I like Dinkys. Ones with reverse headstocks. Oh and those custom shop ow Williams soloist carved tops are always nuts and I would sell a boat load of my collection for one if I liked the finish. That's a pipe dream through.

Speaking of which, their USA select shop REALLY needs an upgrade. Were still printing forms?

Sorry ... so much to say about Jackson....


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2019)

Just FYI, here’s a pic of the Gotoh 510 7-String





Looks very much like the tremolo on the pics and vid of Angel’s guitar. That would be great, and if this is trem, I would think it’s likely to be a US made guitar. But who knows.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 2, 2019)

feraledge said:


> This bad boy needs to be a sig, STAT.



They need to make this a production model!! I’d be all over it.


----------



## TGN (Jan 2, 2019)

Isn’t it about time for an updated GG? Was pretty quiet about those last NAMM. 

Jake? Has been a lot in the media recently!


----------



## xzacx (Jan 2, 2019)

After seeing Angel play for the first time in that shred collab video I decided to look him up and came across this. He talks about the model around 10:30—says it'll be around $1,500-1,600.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2019)

Meh. I wanted the black one with the floyd.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 2, 2019)

xzacx said:


>




At 12:34, he confirms it's a Gotoh 510.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 2, 2019)

So when does Jackson typically show off their new catalogue? I've never really been one to follow Jackson, but I'm a bit more interested this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2019)

xzacx said:


> After seeing Angel play for the first time in that shred collab video I decided to look him up and came across this. He talks about the model around 10:30—says it'll be around $1,500-1,600.




So at that price, it'll be Mexican made? I imagine that's the MSRP so it'll probably be around $1000 - $1200. That or it has some REALLY fancy shit going on. 

And yeah, sounds like it's a specialty-made Gotoh 510.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So at that price, it'll be Mexican made? I imagine that's the MSRP so it'll probably be around $1000 - $1200. That or it has some REALLY fancy shit going on.
> 
> And yeah, sounds like it's a specialty-made Gotoh 510.


Definitely MIM. I suspect he’s talking street for that price. It’s right between the DeMartini and Davidson sigs IIRC. With a “specialty” bridge that seems like what I was anticipating. 
And that vid also answers the question on the third proto being another model. Gotta hand it to him for taking this process slowly and honing it in. This is a man who knows what he wants. 
And if people haven’t heard his music? Holy shit. It’s so good.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 2, 2019)

feraledge said:


> And if people haven’t heard his music? Holy shit. It’s so good.


Anything in particular you recommend? I can't figure out of he's in a band or just a solo instrumental dude.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 2, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Anything in particular you recommend? I can't figure out of he's in a band or just a solo instrumental dude.



He has a couple solo EPs and a full length album. Everything should be up on Spotify


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Anything in particular you recommend? I can't figure out of he's in a band or just a solo instrumental dude.


The new album Synapse is insanely good. Instrumental solo project, but has a band. This might be my favorite.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 2, 2019)

feraledge said:


> The new album Synapse is insanely good. Instrumental solo project, but has a band. This might be my favorite.



I didn't expect to like this but I actually do.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not super into his stuff, but he's extremely talented, and there's a video with him and Nita Strauss I think that is just great. He's playing and while doing some choreographed dancing with some backup dancers. There were some haterz and I get it, but I seriously thought it was great fun and that the world needs more of that stuff.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I'm not super into his stuff, but he's extremely talented, and there's a video with him and Nita Strauss I think that is just great. He's playing and while doing some choreographed dancing with some backup dancers. There were some haterz and I get it, but I seriously thought it was great fun and that the world needs more of that stuff.


Serotonin. I love it. 


I'll go ahead and add Dopamine to this list too.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2019)

I really, really despise the idea of putting Angel in the category of "Youtube guitarist" even though it is probably true. But compared to most of the personas and whatever schtick is out there amongst them, he's always come across as straightforward, accessible, and honest. Insanely talented and committed which amazing phrasing, hard not to like this dude.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 2, 2019)

just asking, no trolling, why does all the namm news go into the 7 string section ?
please jackson, a MT sig in red. thank you.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 2, 2019)

would like ti much better if it had full gold covers instead of gold bobins. Something about the gold bobbins that doesnt fit well. Still a beautiful guitar, and an awesome dude too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2019)

manu80 said:


> just asking, no trolling, why does all the namm news go into the 7 string section ?
> please jackson, a MT sig in red. thank you.



Probably because this section gets the most traffic.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 2, 2019)

feraledge said:


> I really, really despise the idea of putting Angel in the category of "Youtube guitarist" even though it is probably true. But compared to most of the personas and whatever schtick is out there amongst them, he's always come across as straightforward, accessible, and honest. Insanely talented and committed which amazing phrasing, hard not to like this dude.



Angel is probably my favourite modern-day shredder. His phrasing is probably the best around at the moment.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 2, 2019)

wannabguitarist said:


> He has a couple solo EPs and a full length album. Everything should be up on Spotify



Away With Words Pt.1
Universal Language
The Speed of Dark

Also he was touring and building his brand long before really hitting YouTube. The guy is a performer and his live shows are so tightly tuned. 

$0.02 To me “youtube“ guitarists are musicians that don’t tour.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone remember Angel from here back in the day? He was good in 2008, and it has been a pleasure to watch his skill set develop. It’s great he’s getting a sig. dude is an animal!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Angel is probably my favourite modern-day shredder. His phrasing is probably the best around at the moment.


For real, his phrasing is straight sexual. 



Mathemagician said:


> Away With Words Pt.1
> Universal Language
> The Speed of Dark
> 
> ...


+1 on this scientific breakdown. 
I pronounce that Angel definitively being a “guitarist who uses youtube” not a “youtube guitarist” is now SSO canon. 
Congrats Angel, you are better than them, you deserve this.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 2, 2019)

Any word on an updated Davidson?


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 2, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> Any word on an updated Davidson?



Didn’t those just come out last year? What needs to be updated?


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 2, 2019)

Just a hunch we might at least see a new color scheme...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 3, 2019)

mlp187 said:


> Anyone remember Angel from here back in the day? He was good in 2008, and it has been a pleasure to watch his skill set develop. It’s great he’s getting a sig. dude is an animal!


Wasn't he playing Agiles or something way back then? I remember him having a pretty cool sig 7 from an unheard-of import company.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 3, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Wasn't he playing Agiles or something way back then? I remember him having a pretty cool sig 7 from an unheard-of import company.



I also remember him playing Agile guitars. Can’t believe it’s been over 10 years.


----------



## oversteve (Jan 4, 2019)

any info on Loomis's sig?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 4, 2019)

oversteve said:


> any info on Loomis's sig?



It’s a red super strat with a maple fb, black hardware and some sort of iron cross inlay because of course it is.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2019)

^
McDonald's baked maple fretboard


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 4, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> It’s a red super strat with a maple fb, black hardware and some sort of iron cross inlay because of course it is.



 haha got em


----------



## dirtool (Jan 4, 2019)

Charvel please remove the middle pickup and middle dots, even add one more string on it, I'd buy two at least.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2019)

^ isn’t what you want pretty much the Angel sig?


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2019)

Two frets less please


----------



## dirtool (Jan 7, 2019)

cardinal said:


> ^ isn’t what you want pretty much the Angel sig?


Yes,it's very close, but I don't like that "flying dots" and want to save a few hundreds from sig model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2019)

In case there was any doubt; Angel just said the guitar will be revealed at NAMM on his FB page.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 7, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> $0.02 To me “youtube“ guitarists are musicians that don’t tour.



Eh, I suppose there's some validity to it. At the same time, that would knock out Jared Dines from that title...which seems wrong.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 7, 2019)

I watched a good chunk of the stream angel uploaded to YouTube. He talks about his sig and the other custom announces that it’s a custom gotoh 510 for sevenstrings currently only available for his model. And it comes out this year.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2019)

Vivaldi Sig will be in the green and around $1500USD (confirmed by the mannm himself on IG, latest post).


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 15, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> Any word on an updated Davidson?


jerk face is teasing on the socials


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> jerk face is teasing on the socials


If it's sonic blue with a maple board, I'm fucked. Time to blackmarket out these drug-free organs for a Charvel and a Jackson this year.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 16, 2019)

feraledge said:


> If it's sonic blue with a maple board, I'm fucked. Time to blackmarket out these drug-free organs for a Charvel and a Jackson this year.



Hoping for red.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 16, 2019)

damn still nothing for real yet ????????


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 16, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> Hoping for red.



Schecter already made you a Cygnus, lol.


----------



## SuperFuzz (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm really hoping that Charvel will add some colour variations to the hardtail DK24s, similar to what they did with the latest HSS/HSH versions. I would kill for something like a daphne/sonic blue or surf green HH HT DK24.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2019)

SuperFuzz said:


> I'm really hoping that Charvel will add some colour variations to the hardtail DK24s, similar to what they did with the latest HSS/HSH versions. I would kill for something like a daphne/sonic blue or surf green HH HT DK24.



Given how popular the line seems, I'd be shocked if they didn't add more colors.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 18, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Didn’t those just come out last year? What needs to be updated?


Dave posted a photo of a 7-string inline headstock of a new Jackson custom shop guitar. Looks to have a baked flame maple board. No idea if it's still a warrior or what...has his signature on the truss rod cover.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 18, 2019)

I just want an import six string soloist with a reversed headstock. dammit jackson.


----------



## oversteve (Jan 18, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just want an import six string soloist with a reversed headstock. dammit jackson.


there is one







https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...signature-mick-thomson-soloist-sl2/2914224576


----------



## playstopause (Jan 18, 2019)

^

Now if we could one without a niche bridge, ya know?

Jackson : seriously trailing behind other company in their NAMM 2019 lineup. WTF?


----------



## Athor (Jan 18, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just want an import six string soloist with a reversed headstock. dammit jackson.


Make that an archtop soloist, reversed headstock, H/H or H/S DiMarzios and a Kahler/floyd


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 18, 2019)

Nah. No sharkfins or piranhas. No dice. You know. Just the usual non signature specs. Floyds, two passive pups, solid colors, ebony with sharks or piranhas. 

Hell i would even take a dinky.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 19, 2019)

Bring back the SLSMG, get rid of the cheaper/inferior SLATs.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 19, 2019)

SenorDingDong said:


> Bring back the SLSMG, get rid of the cheaper/inferior SLATs.


Bring back to superior original SLATs.


----------



## XPT707FX (Jan 19, 2019)

I just want them to put bevels on the X line of Kellys, if they can do it on the cheap ones why not on the mid priced stuff


----------



## dirtool (Jan 20, 2019)

Saw it at zzsounds, is it a new model?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh kewl, another clown-burst over burl.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 20, 2019)

oversteve said:


> there is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my lawd why is that floyd so god damn ugly? Looks like a prototype from the 80's or some shit haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> oh my lawd why is that floyd so god damn ugly? Looks like a prototype from the 80's or some shit haha



Because it's a fixed bridge.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 20, 2019)

feraledge said:


> If it's sonic blue with a maple board, I'm fucked. Time to blackmarket out these drug-free organs for a Charvel and a Jackson this year.



teased a natural wood headstock so looks like the colors aren't happening


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> teased a natural wood headstock so looks like the colors aren't happening


One day I'll Custom Select one of these bad boys.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

so... Charvel/Fender/Jackson hanging onto the reveal until the bitter end er whut?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2019)

Jackson just teased a couple of Destroyers on IG. Someone ought to grab that one.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2019)

EVH just previewed a glimpse of a new Wolfgang with a different kind of vomit burst on burl.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 21, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Jackson just teased a couple of Destroyers on IG. Someone ought to grab that one.



Maybe the Loomis?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 21, 2019)

feraledge said:


> EVH just previewed a glimpse of a new Wolfgang with a different kind of vomit burst on burl.



I see.... welcome to 2018!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2019)

Oof, another major guitar company chasing a 2 year old trend.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 22, 2019)

It's probably a new Demmelition X-Stroyer.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2019)

they really should consider to darken their rosewood or use something like resonator/ebonol whatever...


----------



## Viginez (Jan 22, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> oh my lawd why is that floyd so god damn ugly? Looks like a prototype from the 80's or some shit haha


it looks like a floyd (it's basically a part of it), but i agree, it's ugly as hell (only rivaled by the frx)


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2019)

Can’t wait to see EVH play Panama on a blueberry burl burst guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you Jackson for not having an attractive mid-range line that isn’t artist sigs. God forbid you have ebony/black composite FB on regular Rhoads or warriors with higher QC than the entry level line has. *still holding breath*


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2019)

Here it is, the Angel sig:






http://charvel.com/guitars/artist/a...24-7-nova-maple-fingerboard-satin-sage-green/

Compared to the DK24 shape, the lower horn is... unattractive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2019)

Yup, at that price it's Mexican made. ~$1100 - $1300. 

And the bridge is indeed a Gotoh made bridge.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a Jackson DK7 which is Mexican made, and that is a really nice guitar. So I wouldn't really worry about that, personally. In fact it's kind of nice that it won't be $3-4k. I just wish I liked the way it looked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I have a Jackson DK7 which is Mexican made, and that is a really nice guitar. So I wouldn't really worry about that, personally. In fact it's kind of nice that it won't be $3-4k. I just wish I liked the way it looked.


Yeah, it doesn't bother me. Their MiM shit has apparently gotten MUCH better in the passed few years. And yeah, I agree it isn't a $5000 custom piece or a $500 import.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it doesn't bother me. Their MiM shit has apparently gotten MUCH better in the passed few years. And yeah, I agree it isn't a $5000 custom piece or a $500 import.



Though I have to say it's disappointing that for the particular guitar shown on the website, they couldn't build one without some kind of grain runout on the bass-side maple piece of the neck... People make fun of the high-res shots of some Schecter guitars because there is some lint, but at least those tend to have perfectly sawn necks.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jan 22, 2019)

I hope Jackson puts up their NAMM preview soon, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 22, 2019)

Oooh narrow nut, I like!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Here it is, the Angel sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Have from the start, still true.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah that thing is fucking killer looking. I wasn't into the reverse headstock for the longest time, but seeing a good pic of the whole thing, it works. 

I think this is my favorite new production 7 so far.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks absolutely killer. Really loving the thought of getting a seven string strat for a while now. Not too big on the color though, definitely like the gold though. Is that surf green the only color it's coming in? I think white with the gold would have been cool.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 22, 2019)

I dig the inlays, and appreciate the tight-around-the-open-coil pickups routes and the recessed trem. The whole thing looks really..."finished" somehow.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2019)

Hmm. I’d have to see more of the upcoming Kiesel Delos too, to see which new 24-fret 7-string Superstrat I prefer.

I like the Angel’s headstock of course, and the Gotoh trem is boss. And Kiesel headstocks are uniformly pretty terrible. But from what I see I like the Delos body shape better, and could the avoid weird inlay and that color. And the Hipshot trem (presumably available) is a nice piece, too.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 22, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's probably a new Demmelition X-Stroyer.


That’s a solid assumption.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 22, 2019)

So when does Jackson usually show off their new line up? I'm not usually one to follow them.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2019)

Jackson posted crackle Dinkys. Guessing X Series. I'm fucked.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 22, 2019)

Digging the Angel Vivaldi sig!
I think a non-reverse headstock would look better but the reverse does work.

Didn't realize AV uses a Dimarzio Air Norton in the Bridge and Neck. I thought he used a Tone Zone 7 bridge... interesting! 

I've heard the Air Norton is an interesting bridge pickup. Will have to try one out some day.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 22, 2019)

The new Slime Green Bengal Satchel is up on Charvel's site also.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 22, 2019)

Jackson teased some crackle finishes


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2019)

New Charvels are up on their website.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 22, 2019)

Where did they post the crackles at? Nothing on IG.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2019)

^

On Instagram. Jackson did post a story, not a post.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Where did they post the crackles at? Nothing on IG.


IG story.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I dig the inlays, and appreciate the tight-around-the-open-coil pickups routes and the recessed trem. The whole thing looks really..."finished" somehow.



I totally agree. I think it’s the modernness of the right routes, the direct mount pups, the inlay pattern, contrasting with the traditional shape and headstock. It’s really a tasteful instrument.


----------



## sly (Jan 23, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> That’s a solid assumption.



I'm still afraid it could be the Loomis sig, knowing that with the cygnus, he showed that he sometimes have "strange" tastes in body shape...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2019)

They did a pro series Ferrari red king v with ebony board. Please let them do an identical warrior. Hard tail or Floyd Rose idc. It would be “close enough” either way that I’d buy it. 6 string it A-Ok. Just copy paste the spec sheet to the warrior CNC machine that is either in storage or has been repurposed for the JS line that has every paint job under the sun out currently.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 23, 2019)

That Vivaldi sig is pretty cool. I don't dig the seafoam green on it- would look killer in white- but maybe they'll have other finishes.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Jan 23, 2019)

New jacksons are up!!!!

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh man ESP has some competition this year....


----------



## KIMERA666 (Jan 23, 2019)

Usa loomis kelly - 6 string.......really expensive.

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/usa-signature-jeff-loomis-kelly/2803031803


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

1. Quit Machinehead
2. Make really awful looking new signature models
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleh, of course the only new USA stuff is signatures. Pretty much to be expected at this point I guess. The new WR7 is cool, but not really into the baked maple thing here aesthetically—draws too much attention to the neck-thru stripe or something. That said, I ended up really wanting the last one but waited too long, so I might be interested regardless based it it being a 7-string Warrior which is unattainable at this point any other way. Loomis is cool, but kind of expected. He'd been playing a flat-top Kelly, so no big surprise. That Walnut Collen is amazing looking. Lot of cool imports, particularly the crackle Soloist and that Rhoads with the outline sharkfins.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

The crackles look nice, shame they didn't do them as Pro Series though.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

WTF with the USA Sigs. Why the reluctance to just make the "production" USA guitars?

I know it's probably boring to most people, but I really REALLY like the gloss black SL7. Not a huge fan of matte finishes (especially black) or bizarre burst finishes, so if I'm looking for a 7-string, that gloss black SL7 has catapulted up my list.

EDIT: also, it has the reversed headstock, so yeah I really like this version of the SL7.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2019)

'bout fucking time!


----------



## FetzEgemony (Jan 23, 2019)

man i was so hyped.. but now i'm so disappointed


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

cardinal said:


> WTF with the USA Sigs. *Why the reluctance to just make the "production" USA guitars?*
> 
> I know it's probably boring to most people, but I really REALLY like the gloss black SL7. Not a huge fan of matte finishes (especially black) or bizarre burst finishes, so if I'm looking for a 7-string, that gloss black SL7 has catapulted up my list.
> 
> EDIT: also, it has the reversed headstock, so yeah I really like this version of the SL7.



It's really disappointing, but been going on for long enough now that it's not a surprise at least.

Agreed on that SL7 too—looks great for what it is.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> 1. Quit Machinehead
> 2. Make really awful looking new signature models
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit


I really dislike the finish, but I love the body shape. Much better than the V thing he had before. That would be a fun 7-string.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I really dislike the finish, but I love the body shape. Much better than the V thing he had before. That would be a fun 7-string.



I mean, yeah, Ibanez Destroyers are cool. I like how all they did was flip the little "notches" in the body and lower horn the other direction. So no lawsuit I guess.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 23, 2019)

KIMERA666 said:


> New jacksons are up!!!!
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new



Loomis sig is a kelly!!

Edit: aside the loomis model (really wanted it to be a 6/7 availability), all of these are incredibly disappointing. The new fennel model looks like garbage. Only saw one production mode 7 (and even it looks like trash with that chrome Floyd).


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> 1. Quit Machinehead
> 2. Make really awful looking new signature models
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit



If the FB was ebony this would be pretty damn cool. I love the body shape too.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 23, 2019)

Damn and this white one is perfect! Although I've never really been too impressed with the quality of their pro series...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2019)

Quite disappointed in this year's offerings to be honest.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jan 23, 2019)

The Loomis Kelly has a Floyd 1500 Series?? That's crazy! I would think for that price you'd get an Original.


----------



## DredFul (Jan 23, 2019)

Really diggin' the Dinkys and Soloists. I like the more "tame" colours such as burgundy mist and the metallic ones. Great looking Juggernauts also!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

DredFul said:


> I like the more "tame" colours such as burgundy mist and the metallic ones.



Burgandy mist is nice, looks good on the new Charvel too.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

Those look magnificent.


----------



## Lada The Great (Jan 23, 2019)

New Dave sig is pretty cool but otherwise kinda meh lineup...


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2019)

I like that they added blue frost and roasted maple to the pro series juggernauts but my past experiences with the pro series misha sigs have not been awesome


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not sure why people are complaining about Destroyers. 2019 is definitely the year of the "explorer" and I dig that. 
My complaints: 
- Ditch the goddamn rosewood already. Embrace the maple. 
- The SLX crackles are awesome, but at that price point, I genuinely think there's no excuse for "Duncan Designed" PUPs. 
- Tried some more recent Indo Pro SL2s lately, I can say the quality appears to have gone up. I didn't rip my hand on any sprouted frets. 
- There's no seafoam Warrior Pro with maple board posted, they must have just forgotten or something. 
- I'd love to see this crackle make a comeback:


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

Gravy Train said:


> The Loomis Kelly has a Floyd 1500 Series?? That's crazy! I would think for that price you'd get an Original.



That has to be some type of mistake, right? I'm not familiar with the 1500 Series but is there anything specific spec-wise that would make it desirable (kinda like the spacing on the 7-string Pro)?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

xzacx said:


> That has to be some type of mistake, right? I'm not familiar with the 1500 Series but is there anything specific spec-wise that would make it desirable (kinda like the spacing on the 7-string Pro)?


Stainless screws and larger block. It's pretty solid IMO, but on a guitar in the $1000 range. Not something in that price range!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh man. That was quite disappointing. Looks like Fender once again shorted Jackson's budget this year. ESP LTD just beats them year after year with a more varied mix of releases. 

I mean. No pro warriors. No new pro kellys. And kellys NEED to have those sexy bevels. Not flat top everytime. The friedman sig needs a new color. The dinkys and 6 string soloists need to have some reverse headstock options. 

Ugh. Looks like they just want people to go through custom select.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 23, 2019)

In some way it is a relief that I will not have to buy a new guitar - but yes these are kinda disappointing. I like the Jeff Loomis Kelly, but I would never buy a guitar like that - I have tried owning a guitar in a weird shape, and it is not worth the hassle. I am curious if they will later bring out a superstrat for him in both 6 and 7 string versions?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Stainless screws and larger block. It's pretty solid IMO, but on a guitar in the $1000 range. Not something in that price range!



Gotcha. Yeah, in that range you'd _almost_ expect the titanium one, not something cheaper.


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2019)

kevdes93 said:


> I like that they added blue frost and roasted maple to the pro series juggernauts but my past experiences with the pro series misha sigs have not been awesome



So I know some of the last pro series models were prone to fret sprout, and aside from addressing this on the production side it’s also another benefit of switching to roasted maple for the neck and fretboard as that’s generally much less prone to sprout as the most of the moisture has been cooked out.

I think the new ones are absolutely killer, definitely give them a shot if you get a chance, and we are doing 20” boards on the pro series now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

I said this in another place, but yeah.

Concorde looks ugly without pinstripes, the Loomis kelly is super boring, the Demmel Explorer looks super cramped with 24 frets, and the PC1 looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 23, 2019)

Jackson needs to stop putting Floyds on every single guitar they make. Please and thank you. 

What's it going to take to get a hardtail HSS Dinky around here?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow.... didnt think i’d be so disappointed....
The red V for scott ian was logical as he played with one
The loomis’ kelly is meh
Demellition are ....really meh
No red Thomson...
I’ll skip !


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said this in another place, but yeah.
> 
> Concorde looks ugly without pinstripes, the Loomis kelly is super boring, the Demmel Explorer looks super cramped with 24 frets, and the PC1 looks absolutely stunning.



Man I gotta say, has there ever been an unattractive Phil Collins model? They always nicely use gold hardware, interesting colors, and just scream “fancy super strat for any taste” imo.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 23, 2019)

The hype is gone i would say, but there are some very nice guitars. Soloist line looks good as always. I really like the new Phil Demmel (mainly the white one) - because the X-Stroyer wasnt available as production model before. (?)

The Loomis is a dissapointment since its basically just a KE2 with stainless frets. They missed their chance here. Why not make a Pro model with the same specs and sell it for the same price as the Davidson model ?

Why so much Floyds ? What about the Evertune ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Man I gotta say, has there ever been an unattractive Phil Collins model? They always nicely use gold hardware, interesting colors, and just scream “fancy super strat for any taste” imo.



No.

He has never designed an ugly guitar.

Never.

He has never endorsed an ugly guitar called the Jackson Supreme, which you totally shouldn't look up in google images.

Nope.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Man I gotta say, has there ever been an unattractive Phil Collins model? They always nicely use gold hardware, interesting colors, and just scream “fancy super strat for any taste” imo.


I just wish he didn't love those thicc necks.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

xzacx said:


> That has to be some type of mistake, right? I'm not familiar with the 1500 Series but is there anything specific spec-wise that would make it desirable (kinda like the spacing on the 7-string Pro)?



I know the 7-string 1000 series (and probably the 1500 series) uses a nut with a different radius than the German 7-string nut, so which one you want will depend on the fretboard radius. I'm not sure if that's what's going on here.

EDIT: nope, looks like the relevant 1000 series 6-string nut (12" radius, 1.6875 width) has the same specs as the relevant original series nut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

DIM3S0UL said:


> The Loomis is a dissapointment since its basically just a KE2 with stainless frets. They missed their chance here. Why not make a Pro model with the same specs and sell it for the same price as the Davidson model ?



Jackson usually starts off with a custom shop-made production run. If it does well enough, then they do a cheaper import run. If this Kelly does well enough then we'll see more Loomis sigs, most likeyl


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No.
> 
> He has never designed an ugly guitar.
> 
> ...



The PC archtops are an acquired taste too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> The PC archtops are an acquired taste too.



I think I remember Phil saying it was a pain in the ass designing that guitar. Saying that there was some ideas he wanted, but Jackson said no. I also think Phil said he hated the way the guitar felt?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

I think the PC Archtop is pretty cool. The Supreme on the other hand is really, really bad. On the bright side, I don’t think they ever existed outside of a handful of Custom Shops?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

xzacx said:


> I think the PC Archtop is pretty cool. The Supreme on the other hand is really, really bad. On the bright side, I don’t think they ever existed outside of a handful of Custom Shops?


Yeah, I think the Supreme was only exclusive to Phil.


----------



## SuperFuzz (Jan 23, 2019)

No new hardtail options at all for Charvel? All the new ones have trem. So sad... :'( 

I absolutely love the colour on the Angel sig. If they would make that colour available for the DK24 HT then I would be over the moon. The deep purple metallic on the new FR San Dimas also looks great! Charvel needs a colourful hardtail in their catalog. I think the DK24 HT could really use a colour update, but the San Dimas HT is only available in two even more boring colours (white and natural).


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No.
> 
> He has never designed an ugly guitar.
> 
> ...



Still gonna do it tho. Brb.


Edit:

I hate you. My special eyes!

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/jackson-phil-collen-pc-supreme-revealed

If they had just closed it and made it a single cut it wouldn’t be that bad. 

But yeah he likes the necks to be juicy. Not my taste.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 23, 2019)

lol that silver logo looks tacky. the x custom shops with silver inlays and logos did it better.


----------



## I play music (Jan 23, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> lol that silver logo looks tacky. the x custom shops with silver inlays and logos did it better.


I would probably screw that logo off if I had that guitar.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh, look what you've done to this rock 'n' roll clown
Oh oh, look what you've done




I don't want your photograph.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 23, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Oh, look what you've done to this rock 'n' roll clown
> Oh oh, look what you've done
> 
> 
> ...


Its bringin' on the heartbreak.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 23, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> lol that silver logo looks tacky. the x custom shops with silver inlays and logos did it better.


I honestly really like it


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> Its bringin' on the heartbreak.


Does not look in the mirror when making love.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 23, 2019)

So the DD WR7 more compelling than I expected + the red crackle is sweet.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 23, 2019)

Green crackle soloist; take my money yesterday.


----------



## Athor (Jan 23, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> Green crackle soloist; take my money yesterday.


I threw my credit card at the computer screen when i saw that one..


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

A fairly underwhelming lineup in all honesty.
The Loomis is really cool and all.......but that price seems crazy for what you're getting.

I was really hoping that we would finally see a Baritone 6 this year. 
The USA B7 is such a great guitar, and I would love to see a 6 string model.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 23, 2019)

nsimonsen said:


> A fairly underwhelming lineup in all honesty.
> The Loomis is really cool and all.......but that price seems crazy for what you're getting.
> 
> I was really hoping that we would finally see a Baritone 6 this year.
> The USA B7 is such a great guitar, and I would love to see a 6 string model.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the prices on Jackson's site have always been pre MSRP and not the actual store price.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the prices on Jackson's site have always been pre MSRP and not the actual store price.



Yeah, none of those are street prices. Not that they aren't still expensive.


----------



## I play music (Jan 23, 2019)

As much as I like Jackson guitars, I think if I wanted one I'd shop for used ones as they're quite cheap here and the new line up does not really offer anything that I see as an improvement over older Jackson guitars...


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 23, 2019)

Even with store prices those guitars are way to expensive. Hell you almost can build one in the custom shop rather than buy a USA signature. The Loomis for example is just a regular Kelly KE2 with some very minor improvements.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 23, 2019)

Dang underwhelmed as well 
Loomis is ok 
The crackle was a missed opportunity 
Demolition is cool though


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Even with store prices those guitars are way to expensive. Hell you almost can build one in the custom shop rather than buy a USA signature. The Loomis for example is just a regular Kelly KE2 with some very minor *improvements*.



Debatable if they’re improvements. I don’t hate the guitar, but the trem is a downgrade, and the flat top/finish are at least in theory cheaper to produce. You could definitely get a really nice Custom Select with all the options you want for cheaper.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 23, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> The crackle was a missed opportunity



For them perhaps, it may just be testing the waters too.
I just see crackle+gotoh+dimarzio= win for far less than a custom


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2019)

kevdes93 said:


> I like that they added blue frost and roasted maple to the pro series juggernauts but my past experiences with the pro series misha sigs have not been awesome




They did what now?


Edit: Damn, HT6 only.


The blue sky burst ht7 is kind of Kiesel level on the finish, not into it. That orange is way fucking cool, but I want to see IRL photos of it to really get a feel on if I will like it.


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 23, 2019)

Whats the deal with all these non locking trem guitars. Do they really stay in tune as well as a Floyd locking trem , With real trem use?


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)

Headless Jackson Custom Shop spotted at the Jackson Namm Booth.

That Rainbow Crackle...

https://www.facebook.com/56374499588/posts/10157284089204589/


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

What the fuck is that abomination


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

7 string Double Rhodes or whatever is cool. The 7-string burl thing is neat for what it is, I guess. 

Those were the only 7-strings I saw. No 8s. Did I miss any?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Whats the deal with all these non locking trem guitars. Do they really stay in tune as well as a Floyd locking trem , With real trem use?


In a word, “no.” Some of them do a pretty good job though. Personally I don’t see the appeal of a non-locking trem—they have the same perceived downsides of a locking trem (everything goes out of tune if you break a string, double stops, resting hand on bridge, etc.) without the benefit of elite tuning stability.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Whats the deal with all these non locking trem guitars. Do they really stay in tune as well as a Floyd locking trem , With real trem use?



They do well IME until you truly dump the trem. But for vibrato and bar scoops etc, they work well. If you put the bar all the way down, it’s not likely to come back perfectly in tune, though once you’re familiar with the specific guitar, you figure out how to finesse it (usually by tugging on the G string to snap it back to tune)


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Whats the deal with all these non locking trem guitars. Do they really stay in tune as well as a Floyd locking trem , With real trem use?


Not really, but not being the 80s, and the fact that most people using those aren't in extreme metal bands, the most common use of a trem is subtle vibrato, little dips here and there, and flutters, of course.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

The Music Zoo has pics of each custom guitar and build sheet for the Jackson and Charvel booth. Also for the Fender masterbuild stuff (no ERGs, of course)


----------



## Shask (Jan 23, 2019)

xzacx said:


> In a word, “no.” Some of them do a pretty good job though. Personally I don’t see the appeal of a non-locking trem—they have the same perceived downsides of a locking trem (everything goes out of tune if you break a string, double stops, resting hand on bridge, etc.) without the benefit of elite tuning stability.


I used to feel the same way until I got a PRS with the nonlocking trem. It really made me realize how much the locking nut makes strings feel stiffer, and harder to play overall. I have started to look at nonlocking trems because I can have my trem, but also the slinkier feel of not having a locking nut also. I also like that I don't have to hold my hand forward to not hit the fine tuners.

I agree that they can stay in tune pretty well, as long as you are not doing the Pantera squeals. I will keep my Floyds for that.


----------



## MickD7 (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What the fuck is that abomination



The Headless? It’s gods mistake, like the mayo headless had a crack fuelled 3 way with the headless legator and an incest dinky 

The most f#$& ass ugly guitar


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 23, 2019)

cardinal said:


> 7 string Double Rhodes or whatever is cool. The 7-string burl thing is neat for what it is, I guess.
> 
> Those were the only 7-strings I saw. No 8s. Did I miss any?



Oh damn that crackle rhodes!!!!


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## mlp187 (Jan 23, 2019)

I need that argyle jackson. Badly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2019)

TedintheShed said:


> View attachment 66443


fuckkkkk that crackle rhoads is sick


----------



## trem licking (Jan 24, 2019)

I personally like the fact that with a locking trem you will never have to maintain the nut as well as it will accommodate any string size without modification. locking systems are EASIER if you want a floating trem.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2019)

MickD7 said:


> The Headless? It’s gods mistake, like the mayo headless had a crack fuelled 3 way with the headless legator and an incest dinky
> 
> The most f#$& ass ugly guitar


That thing is so goddamn ugly that I had to look at it again to realize that it was even headless. Wow.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2019)

Seriously though, the crackle Rhoads is the shit.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 24, 2019)

Jackson built a headless 540pii with multiscale, trem and zero fret at the nut.

Yep, I saw that coming.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 24, 2019)

BigViolin said:


> Jackson built a headless 540pii with multiscale, trem and zero fret at the nut.
> 
> Yep, I saw that coming.



 Totally. It’s a “Guess What The New Guy Designed” game or something.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 24, 2019)

feraledge said:


> That thing is so goddamn ugly that I had to look at it again to realize that it was even headless. Wow.



IIRC that body style is called "beast". It never looked right to me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 24, 2019)

People shit on burl but like crackle? I must have missed a terrible inside joke somewhere, crackle looks like shit.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> People shit on burl but like crackle? I must have missed a terrible inside joke somewhere, crackle looks like shit.


Call it Nostalgia-Burst. And it is awesome.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2019)

That stupid headless body shape is ugly because they insist on putting the long horn on the bottom to be different. It would likely make more reasonable body flipped the other way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Whats the deal with all these non locking trem guitars. Do they really stay in tune as well as a Floyd locking trem , With real trem use?



Most folks can't even bother to learn how to setup thier Floyd, so they're used to tuning problems. At least now they don't have to bother with those pesky locking bolts.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 24, 2019)

TedintheShed said:


> View attachment 66443



I really like that double Rhoads. Maybe it’s a Mick Thomson custom? I remember before he officially announced he was with Jackson he was playing a double Rhoads v live. Although it’s missing the white binding.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

...and it's better than expected (tho not my thing, but still cool)









https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...l_8EJ1rXD_UlpV3BitE70krPtxo3ekoqmVf6Dmj9OMgxc

...and it's pricier than expected too 


EDIT: not super stocked about the FR 1500 series on a 6k guitar tho


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2019)

Idk I guess I'm the only one that thinks his Jackson sig is badass. Really tasteful and restrained. Classy. A billion times cooler than the Ronald McDonald sig. I hope they do a MiM version for mortals.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

Well it *is* badass, nothing wrong with it (except for the bridge). Just not in my radar anymore, I'm more of a retro strat-LP-flyingV guy now


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 24, 2019)

so they are using laurel wood for the demmelition fury guitars. first time i heard about that kind of wood.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> so they are using laurel wood for the demmelition fury guitars. first time i heard about that kind of wood.


I've heard it's quite Hardy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> That stupid headless body shape is ugly because they insist on putting the long horn on the bottom to be different. It would likely make more reasonable body flipped the other way.








The body seems to be a tweaked Jackson Demon. It just looks like they either shortened the lower horn or exteneded the upper horn, as well as adding some bulk to the ass end.

And it just looks so baaaaad.


----------



## oppgulp (Jan 24, 2019)

BigViolin said:


> Jackson built a headless 540pii with multiscale, trem and zero fret at the nut.
> 
> Yep, I saw that coming.





TedintheShed said:


> IIRC that body style is called "beast". It never looked right to me.



The shape is called Demon. I kind of like the shape, as long as it's not headless.


----------



## oppgulp (Jan 24, 2019)

TedintheShed said:


> View attachment 66457



The one to the left looks very Eddie Ojeda-ish. Love it!


----------



## I play music (Jan 24, 2019)

Multiscale with trem on the left


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 24, 2019)

lol that adromeda-ish painted archtop soloist hasn't sold yet? it has been displayed for 2 NAMMs already. 

The AT headstock looks good with multiscales.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

It's kind of a shame that Jackson has just about abandoned the regular USA line. 

Everything is either a CS Signature model or a Pro/X series. 

It would be nice to have something interesting in the middle. Then again it looks like there was a significant price bump to the USA line.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 24, 2019)

I like this one alot!!


----------



## Possessed (Jan 24, 2019)

USA SIGNATURE LIMITED EDITION PHIL COLLEN PC1


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

Possessed said:


> USA SIGNATURE LIMITED EDITION PHIL COLLEN PC1


Glorious. I can stand 24 frets here.



Possessed said:


> I like this one alot!!


Here I can't


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 24, 2019)

Was waiting for NAMM to see if Charvel did any new colours for the DK24 2PTs. wasn't prepared for a USA version. RIP my wallet.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

Honestly I have been really disappointed by Jackson this year.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's kind of a shame that Jackson has just about abandoned the regular USA line.
> 
> Everything is either a CS Signature model or a Pro/X series.
> 
> It would be nice to have something interesting in the middle. Then again it looks like there was a significant price bump to the USA line.




This is exactly why I am just about disappointed with them right now at the fact that the regular usa line is just something collecting dust in the closet.

I have said for awhile now that they should have something that fills the gap between pro series and usa line. Either lower cost USA's or something like a MIJ series. I know that this wont happen so no need to get mine or others' hopes up.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

I play music said:


> Multiscale with trem on the left



Interesting: they used the Sophia tremolo. I've seen the T4M trem used more often. Would like to see some close ups of how the quality of the piece looks.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's kind of a shame that Jackson has just about abandoned the regular USA line.
> 
> Everything is either a CS Signature model or a Pro/X series.
> 
> It would be nice to have something interesting in the middle. Then again it looks like there was a significant price bump to the USA line.



The FMIC has the Charvel USA Selects priced about the same as the American Elite Strats, which I think makes sense. I'm not sure how customizable the Charvel USA Select range is. For a while, they weren't taking masterbuild orders at all (and I think still aren't?), so I'm not sure what's going on there.

Jackson still has its USA Select range, I think. From what I recall, the price floor was somewhere around $2600 for a bare-bones Dinky and it shoots up quickly from there. That seems a bit high, but then again from what I understand, the shop is working at full capacity and also is not taking any masterbuild orders.

So if I had to guess, the prices are so high because people are paying it, and they can't do anything other than these limited runs because they just don't have the manpower to make more, which seems so very strange. FMIC can't give them the resources they need to actually build guitars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> The FMIC has the Charvel USA Selects priced about the same as the American Elite Strats, which I think makes sense. I'm not sure how customizable the Charvel USA Select range is. For a while, they weren't taking masterbuild orders at all (and I think still aren't?), so I'm not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Jackson still has its USA Select range, I think. From what I recall, the price floor was somewhere around $2600 for a bare-bones Dinky and it shoots up quickly from there. That seems a bit high, but then again from what I understand, the shop is working at full capacity and also is not taking any masterbuild orders.
> 
> So if I had to guess, the prices are so high because people are paying it, and they can't do anything other than these limited runs because they just don't have the manpower to make more, which seems so very strange. FMIC can't give them the resources they need to actually build guitars?



The Select semi-customs are still around, I haven't seen the new price list though. 

But they haven't done anything with the series. No new models or configurations. 

It would be great to see a 7-string Soloist or Dinky without the absurd Masterbuilt tax. 

FMIC is weird. They have complete ownership of these brands but segregate the resources considerably. They certainly share facilities and manpower for import stuff, why not for higher end stuff?


----------



## spork141 (Jan 24, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> lol that adromeda-ish painted archtop soloist hasn't sold yet? it has been displayed for 2 NAMMs already.
> 
> The AT headstock looks good with multiscales.



That one isnt the same one. See attached. I would buy the new one if i could


----------



## spork141 (Jan 24, 2019)

spork141 said:


> That one isnt the same one. See attached. I would buy the new one if i could


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Select semi-customs are still around, I haven't seen the new price list though.
> 
> But they haven't done anything with the series. No new models or configurations.
> 
> ...



Last time I asked, they wouldn't even build me a 7-string Dinky even WITH the absurd Masterbuilt tax. But they'll build a few 7-strings for the NAMM show... I would have let them display my Dinky if that's the catch? Completely do not understand what is going on over there. Makes no sense. This is why I ordered a Schecter. Sorry; I'm super salty every time I get thinking about this.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 24, 2019)

Possessed said:


> I like this one alot!!



Me too!


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 24, 2019)

So is t-mac playing soloists now or is one of the custom shop guys just a real big fan?


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's kind of a shame that Jackson has just about abandoned the regular USA line.
> 
> Everything is either a CS Signature model or a Pro/X series.
> 
> It would be nice to have something interesting in the middle. Then again it looks like there was a significant price bump to the USA line.



The Custom Selects have basically made the USA Selects irrelevant. Why would you buy an off the shelf USA Select when for a slight upcharge, you can customize a few options and get away from the same 10 boring colors that they've been using for the last 20 years.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Last time I asked, they wouldn't even build me a 7-string Dinky even WITH the absurd Masterbuilt tax. But they'll build a few 7-strings for the NAMM show... I would have let them display my Dinky if that's the catch? Completely do not understand what is going on over there. Makes no sense. This is why I ordered a Schecter. Sorry; I'm super salty every time I get thinking about this.



They always do these stupid limited runs for stores that no one wants and goofy builds for NAMM, which jams up the Custom Shop and leads to the 2-3 year build time that you have.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Last time I asked, they wouldn't even build me a 7-string Dinky even WITH the absurd Masterbuilt tax. But they'll build a few 7-strings for the NAMM show... I would have let them display my Dinky if that's the catch? Completely do not understand what is going on over there. Makes no sense. This is why I ordered a Schecter. Sorry; I'm super salty every time I get thinking about this.



ESP, Ibanez, and Schecter are all playing at the price point we’d all like to see a barebones USA line at. And since they’re already at capacity they simply don’t need to, nor do they HAVE more dollars to allocate to a line where the margins may not be 40%+ like the import/CS lines.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> So is t-mac playing soloists now or is one of the custom shop guys just a real big fan?


I like that V.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

Isnt that superstrat heavily inspired by the Bc Rich McAlpine used in Tears of Sahara vid?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> ESP, Ibanez, and Schecter are all playing at the price point we’d all like to see a barebones USA line at. And since they’re already at capacity they simply don’t need to, nor do they HAVE more dollars to allocate to a line where the margins may not be 40%+ like the import/CS lines.



The thing is Jackson and Charvel are turning away the expensive custom shop orders! That what I completely don’t get. And I was just asking for things that they’ve already built and aren’t very unusual. 

It’s not like I was asking for some bizarre headless monstrosity or a fan fret with a tremolo. Oh wait, they will build those! But heaven forbid someone ask for a 7-String San Dimas or Dinky. That’s just NUTS. 

So. So salty.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

snowblind56 said:


> The Custom Selects have basically made the USA Selects irrelevant. Why would you buy an off the shelf USA Select when for a slight upcharge, you can customize a few options and get away from the same 10 boring colors that they've been using for the last 20 years.



I'm asking for new models not new colors.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 24, 2019)

Zado said:


> Isnt that superstrat heavily inspired by the Bc Rich McAlpine used in Tears of Sahara vid?


yup.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 24, 2019)

So Jackson is still selling 90 models with 1 of 5 sets of nearly identical specs in different colours..

I am already disappointed and NAMM just started.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 24, 2019)

So does it leave a bad taste in anyone else's mouth that they build all of these firebirds and roundhorn v's and straight up explorers for NAMM when not only is their real custom shop closed to orders but even if it wasn't everybody knows damn well they couldn't make you one?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 24, 2019)

Some of these look great. I especially love the white quilted soloist. With that said, I can't stand Jackson's offerings of quality. The gap between their pro series and USA is way too big. Pro series has never impressed me while their USA models are so overpriced and hold no value.


----------



## mogar (Jan 24, 2019)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy the DK24 2PT's got some new colors. Just sucks that the new colors are only on USA models for us little guys.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

mogar said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy the DK24 2PT's got some new colors. Just sucks that the new colors are only on USA models for us little guys.



OMG list on the Charvel USA DK24 is almost $4,500... That is... a high number.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Select semi-customs are still around, I haven't seen the new price list though.
> 
> But they haven't done anything with the series. No new models or configurations.
> 
> ...



agreed. Literally the usa select line is a joke. You can buy a used Jackson Custom Shop for the same price of a new bare bones usa. Fuck. That.



cardinal said:


> Last time I asked, they wouldn't even build me a 7-string Dinky even WITH the absurd Masterbuilt tax. But they'll build a few 7-strings for the NAMM show... I would have let them display my Dinky if that's the catch? Completely do not understand what is going on over there. Makes no sense. This is why I ordered a Schecter. Sorry; I'm super salty every time I get thinking about this.



Schecter really has been getting my attention over these few years and for good reasons.



snowblind56 said:


> get away from the same 10 boring colors that they've been using for the last 20 years



Man nowadays from the select series it is like limited to black and white. Some have a trans black finish, but that is just as rare as finding a new warrior.



snowblind56 said:


> They always do these stupid limited runs for stores that no one wants and goofy builds for NAMM, which jams up the Custom Shop and leads to the 2-3 year build time that you have.



Yeah. I heard from a masterbuilt from last year it had fanned frets and such, the fretboard wood ended up popping up 6 months later. for a $5k+ guitar. Plus there is like maybe 1-3 of the masterbuilds that I actually like, but being the price being something for a lawyer or doctor, it will never reach my (and many others) hands


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> OMG list on the Charvel USA DK24 is almost $4,500... That is... a high number.



That's not the price that will be in stores though right? I saw a UK pre-order for £2600 so about $3400. It's still expensive though, I can't imagine they're really that much better than a similarly spec'd alternative that you could get for sub-2k...

That said I still want one.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

chinnybob said:


> That's not the price that will be in stores though right? I saw a UK pre-order for £2600 so about $3400. It's still expensive though, I can't imagine they're really that much better than a similarly spec'd alternative that you could get for sub-2k...
> 
> That said I still want one.



Yeah, that's just the list price. Not sure what the Street would be, but $3400 could be right. I'm not saying the guitar isn't worth that much, but it certainly isn't a bang-for-the-buck instrument...


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 24, 2019)

Possessed said:


> USA SIGNATURE LIMITED EDITION PHIL COLLEN PC1



$6k street price...for a Dinky. Hard pass.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2019)

Possessed said:


> I like this one alot!!


That looks great, though for some reason it's priced higher than the Guthrie sig.

edit: I see this has been covered already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

TedintheShed said:


> $6k street price...for a Dinky. Hard pass.



If it was called a Standard/Modern or Angel it would be $8k.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks like Charvel introducing a DK24 USA in HH (SS frets, titanium saddles, roasted neck) config:


----------



## mogar (Jan 24, 2019)

Well. Here's to hoping we get a DK24 2PT in Matte Blue Frost next year. Favorite color of theirs but it's on none of the DK24 line.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it was called a Standard/Modern or Angel it would be $8k.



Suhr doesn't make Dinkys. It is an apples to oranges comparison.

That said, the most expensive Suhr on Music Zoos website is at $5k and could probably be had for less.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

The Suhr Standard is very, very close to a Dinky IMHO. The Modern is... unattractive IMHO (I always have to throw that in there).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

TedintheShed said:


> Suhr doesn't make Dinkys. It is an apples to oranges comparison.
> 
> That said, the most expensive Suhr on Music Zoos website is at $5k and could probably be had for less.



A super strat is a super strat for the most part. 

Send the spec sheet in and see what you get. Most of those options aren't typically offered and that's going to shoot the price up significantly vs. an off the list build, if they even agree.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 24, 2019)

I play music said:


> Multiscale with trem on the left


I've been out of the loop for a while as I couldn't afford new gear so I avoided the forum like it was a disease
This new multiscale trem is something I want to look into


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm asking for new models not new colors.



Exactly, still waiting for a Death Angel.....


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 24, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> Exactly, still waiting for a Death Angel.....


Im waiting for a custom select kelly star, monarkh, and a 7 string kv or kelly. Not that im holding my breath. oh and id love to be able to get get an option for 24.75 scale and throw in a 26.5 or 27 option for people as well. Never happening I know but with the lack of the actual custom shop being open it would be a start.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 24, 2019)

I finally watched a full walk of their NAMM booth, and man, it really is the worst. About 20 new juggernaut colours, as if they didn't saturate that to death already. Wasted the crackle on a $450 beater, instead of finally offering a higher spec'd guitar that doesn't try to chase the tail of the Djent era of finishes well after the market tired of the race, and isn't just black. I only own Jacksons, but in the last 4 years, I've run out of new guitars to buy because they clogged up their damn custom shop and are just spitting out the same tired crap. Hard to GAS when the company you prefer is blowing smog rings up your ass.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 24, 2019)

Wichers! The guy needs to get back to making music. Such a fantastic guitarist.


----------



## Millul (Jan 24, 2019)

Agreed, he def needs to!

Also, that Oxblood DK24 is super nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm guessing being a rep for Jackson puts more food on the table.

EDIT: Dafuq, the explorer is caalled the Annihilator? I thought it was called the X-Stroyer?


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 24, 2019)

How have Charvel still not released a cheaper Guthrie model?


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 24, 2019)

Someone on Instagram said the new dk24 2pt models have sperzel tuners and SS frets.... am actually going to j*zz


----------



## I play music (Jan 24, 2019)

IbbyAddict said:


> Someone on Instagram said the new dk24 2pt models have sperzel tuners and SS frets.... am actually going to j*zz


Charvel have the new models with specs on their website already, just have a look there ;-)


----------



## xzacx (Jan 24, 2019)

IbbyAddict said:


> Someone on Instagram said the new dk24 2pt models have sperzel tuners and SS frets.... am actually going to j*zz



Titanium saddles too.


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 24, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Titanium saddles too.


Oops just realised that was the specs for the USA models, my heart has sunk


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZNV58xkFgNl0z3nXPEHbqLsVex5Lb4u5/view


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2019)

If FMIC is going to dick around this much which Charvel and Jacskon, why not just add a San Dimas or SoCal to the Fender line? I could live with that.


----------



## austink (Jan 24, 2019)

The pricing for the new USA stuff is ridiculous. The usa dk24 looks great but there is now way I would pay that much. Even if you knocked off a grand I paid less for a new masterbuilt jackson namm piece.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> Exactly, still waiting for a Death Angel.....


keep dreaming, just like me and my hopes of ever seeing a new kelly star or death kelly


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 24, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> keep dreaming, just like me and my hopes of ever seeing a new kelly star or death kelly



I'm not giving up till they make one or I pay someone to clone me one


----------



## BlueTrident (Jan 24, 2019)

Am I the only who thinks it should have been the dude from Amon Amarth to get the first X-stroyer signature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

BlueTrident said:


> Am I the only who thinks it should have been the dude from Amon Amarth to get the first X-stroyer signature



Him or Phil Collen, for sure.

EDIT: To expand on that, Olavi busted his back on the Explorer shape for decades. Plus Amon Amarth is probably the biggest melodeth band next to Arch Enemy (and Dethklok :lol). And of course Phil Collen got his start with the Ibanez Destroyer and has been a Jackson lifer. He also got the first X-Stroyer I believe. While Phil's been a dedicated Jackson dude, he's mostly been a King V or Rhoads guy, so it's... weirdl


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah. Should have been Amon Amarth. Would be nice with some rune small side inlays. Although Phil has been rocking his custom xstroyer for two years now I think.


----------



## Curt (Jan 25, 2019)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while as I couldn't afford new gear so I avoided the forum like it was a disease
> This new multiscale trem is something I want to look into



Pretty sure that trem is a CSL Sophia model of some kind, it really looks similar.


IbbyAddict said:


> Oops just realised that was the specs for the USA models, my heart has sunk


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

Curt said:


> Pretty sure that trem is a CSL Sophia model of some kind, it really looks similar.


it's definitely a csl sophia trem. red dragon has the guitar listed on reverb and says that it's a csl sophia trem.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2019)

feraledge said:


> If FMIC is going to dick around this much which Charvel and Jacskon, why not just add a San Dimas or SoCal to the Fender line? I could live with that.


Thought the same.


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Jan 25, 2019)

How does the Jackson Pro Line compare to LTD 1000-series quality wise?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Fierce_Swe said:


> How does the Jackson Pro Line compare to LTD 1000-series quality wise?



The Mexican made Pros are easily on par with Korean LTD1000, from what I've played. 

The Indos are more hit or miss, closer to 400 series.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Mexican made Pros are easily on par with Korean LTD1000, from what I've played.
> 
> The Indos are more hit or miss, closer to 400 series.


Are any of the pros made in Mexico anymore? I thought they were all Indo now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Are any of the pros made in Mexico anymore? I thought they were all Indo now.



This stuff seems to change every few months now. 

The last ones I played in person a few weeks ago were MIM. All bolt-on/Dinky models. Though they could have been sitting for a bit.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2019)

I thought bolt-ons were made in Mexico and the neck-throughs in Indonesia. But maybe that has changed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I thought bolt-ons were made in Mexico and the neck-throughs in Indonesia. But maybe that has changed.



Just looked around and it seems that the Dinkys are still coming out with "MX" serial numbers, denoting Mexican manufacturing. 

Who knows how long that will last though.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

It seems really strange that the MX ones are all cheaper than other Pro models.... You would think the Indo models would be cheaper.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 25, 2019)

I kinda like the Pro Soloist clown burst 7 string.
Im in the market for a 25,5" seven, Ive alwasy played ibanez but the one jackson 7 i tried in a shop had a nice and wide neck that felt very good to play


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> It seems really strange that the MX ones are all cheaper than other Pro models.... You would think the Indo models would be cheaper.



It's because, in 2019, folks still think bolt-on is lesser than neck-through or set neck.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's because, in 2019, folks still think bolt-on is lesser than neck-through or set neck.


Which funny enough I tend to prefer bolt on anyways. Win/win for us bolt on players!


----------



## I play music (Jan 25, 2019)

myrtorp said:


> I kinda like the Pro Soloist clown burst 7 string.
> Im in the market for a 25,5" seven, Ive alwasy played ibanez but the one jackson 7 i tried in a shop had a nice and wide neck that felt very good to play


That's like the exact same finish as the Schecter KM-III


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's because, in 2019, folks still think bolt-on is lesser than neck-through or set neck.


The fools, the poor fools!!
I hope they stay cheaper and in Mexico, because all the Charvels and DKs I have owned or played have been killer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

feraledge said:


> The fools, the poor fools!!
> I hope they stay cheaper and in Mexico, because all the Charvels and DKs I have owned or played have been killer.



Another factor is that FMIC owns the Mexican factory, whereas they have to pay Cort to build for them in Indonesia.


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2019)

so nothing new with the current dk24s? I wanted them to update the rest of the line with the 2 point's features damn it


----------



## Aso (Jan 25, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> I'm not giving up till they make one or I pay someone to clone me one





KnightBrolaire said:


> keep dreaming, just like me and my hopes of ever seeing a new kelly star or death kelly



I encourage both of you to keep those dreams alive. My next NGD should be for a Death Warrior.

Nothing from NAMM other than the double rhoads interests me from Jackson. If it had a floyd and a single hum, I'd be tempted to track it down to buy it. Really wish Jackson/Charvel would do more with what they offer.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 25, 2019)

guess i'll have to buy the ibanez MTM1 for the red version...too bad jackson


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2019)

No pro warrior again. And the Pro Rhoads don’t grab me like the new ESP V for this year has.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Another factor is that FMIC owns the Mexican factory, whereas they have to pay Cort to build for them in Indonesia.


It shows for sure. The most recent SL2s I played were solid, but I had a first round RRMG Pro that had black ivoroid binding that hid side dots. Made no sense, not that it was Corts fault, but I bought three first round SL2s in my search for a good one and came up empty handed, other than where my hands got shredded on sprouted frets.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 25, 2019)

Sweetwater listed Angel's sig model for $1199, not bad.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 25, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> No pro warrior again. And the Pro Rhoads don’t grab me like the new ESP V for this year has.


imagine a red pro warrior with ebony board and sharkfins. instant buy.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

dirtool said:


> Sweetwater listed Angel's sig model for $1199, not bad.


$1200 and made in Mexico, correct? That's priced reasonably to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> $1200 and made in Mexico, correct? That's priced reasonably to me.



It's probably MIM, but all the pictures out there are of the pre-pro sample, so no serial number to look at to confirm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2019)

Given all the praise I've heard about the MiM stuff recently, it better be.  Probably one of the classiest 7-strings to come out in awhile.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2019)

Viginez said:


> imagine a red pro warrior with ebony board and sharkfins. instant buy.



All you did was quote an earlier post of mine you thief . J/K but seriously that’s all I want. Neckthrough of course.

Maybe Red Warrior 2020.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> $1200 and made in Mexico, correct? That's priced reasonably to me.


DeMartini was MiM. I'd imagine Angel's would be too. $1200 is worth it. Now where's my $1200? Anyone see a release date yet? Sweetwater hasn't posted one. Good to have goals.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 25, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> All you did was quote an earlier post of mine you thief . J/K but seriously that’s all I want. Neckthrough of course.
> 
> Maybe Red Warrior 2020.


yeah, and reversed headstock would be a plus for me too


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 25, 2019)

Can anyone find any further information on the new finish for the Mexican dk24 2pt? If you go on the charvelusa Instagram page and switch to the third column that shows images that have tagged charvel , if you scroll down a bit you can see an image of a new ice blue frost finish however this hasn’t been showed at namm to my knowledge or anywhere else on the internet, I hope it wasn’t just a fake mock-up that someone did because it is beautiful


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 25, 2019)

feraledge said:


> DeMartini was MiM. I'd imagine Angel's would be too. $1200 is worth it. Now where's my $1200? Anyone see a release date yet? Sweetwater hasn't posted one. Good to have goals.



Zzounds.com lists April 21st, but they usually overestimate.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

IbbyAddict said:


> Can anyone find any further information on the new finish for the Mexican dk24 2pt? If you go on the charvelusa Instagram page and switch to the third column that shows images that have tagged charvel , if you scroll down a bit you can see an image of a new ice blue frost finish however this hasn’t been showed at namm to my knowledge or anywhere else on the internet, I hope it wasn’t just a fake mock-up that someone did because it is beautiful



Oh man..... when these were announced last year this was the exact color I was hoping for. Please be real!


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 25, 2019)

Props to Angel. Cool guitar, great specs, accessible to the people.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone know how the namm tcketing works? If a guitar has 10 tickets on it does that mean like 10 bids or there are 10 copies of that model available to purchase?


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 25, 2019)

The USA DK24 pricing is confusing to me. Its $300 more than the GG sig, with less specs. No roasted body wood, no middle pickup, no luminlay dots. It will no doubt be a nice guitar, but it is essentially the same guitar as the Prestige AZ I have in my lap right now, which was $1300 less.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2019)

spork141 said:


> Anyone know how the namm tcketing works? If a guitar has 10 tickets on it does that mean like 10 bids or there are 10 copies of that model available to purchase?



It means that 10 dealers want the chance to sell it (one ticket per dealer). Usually the manufacturer will randomly draw who gets the pleasure. This is how it’s been explained to me, at least.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> It means that 10 dealers want the chance to sell it (one ticket per dealer). Usually the manufacturer will randomly draw who gets the pleasure. This is how it’s been explained to me, at least.


 Damn. So is there a way to find out who won it? Really want that archtop soloist


----------



## XPT707FX (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone else find it strange that they put the bevels on the Loomis sig on the back of the guitar?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2019)

spork141 said:


> Damn. So is there a way to find out who won it? Really want that archtop soloist



Maybe try emailing and calling as many custom shop dealers you can find? If they didn’t get it, they might know who did.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 25, 2019)

So does Angel's guitar have stainless steel frets? I wish I had one of them, just sucks there's only 1 color available. I showed it to my lady and she said the guitar in general looks cheap ...


----------



## spork141 (Jan 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Maybe try emailing and calling as many custom shop dealers you can find? If they didn’t get it, they might know who did.


Thanks buddy. Already started the rounds.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2019)

spork141 said:


> Thanks buddy. Already started the rounds.



Good luck!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

XPT707FX said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that they put the bevels on the Loomis sig on the back of the guitar?









You mean contours?

No


----------



## Aso (Jan 25, 2019)

XPT707FX said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that they put the bevels on the Loomis sig on the back of the guitar?


Not at all. That is what they normally do with the slab style guitars. My death warrior is going to beba slab style and the recommended the beveling on the back.


----------



## XPT707FX (Jan 25, 2019)

Interesting, why did they recommend it?


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2019)

elkoki said:


> So does Angel's guitar have stainless steel frets? I wish I had one of them, just sucks there's only 1 color available. I showed it to my lady and she said the guitar in general looks cheap ...


You can tell her you got it for 500 bucks then.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 26, 2019)

feraledge said:


> It shows for sure. The most recent SL2s I played were solid, but I had a first round RRMG Pro that had black ivoroid binding that hid side dots. Made no sense, not that it was Corts fault, but I bought three first round SL2s in my search for a good one and came up empty handed, other than where my hands got shredded on sprouted frets.



Always gasing a sl7q in alien burst, your words make me think again.


----------



## Aso (Jan 26, 2019)

XPT707FX said:


> Interesting, why did they recommend it?


If I remember correctly, it's more of a player comfort thing to have the backside edges radiused. I thought I had the answer in email as part of their question on if I wanted a slab top or a normal beveled/radiused top but that part of the discussion must of been over the phone with my dealer.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 26, 2019)

The EVH Shark looks like total cat vomit, btw...


----------



## dirtool (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd like to get one if the whole body is painted in metallic blue


----------



## dirtool (Jan 26, 2019)

elkoki said:


> So does Angel's guitar have stainless steel frets? I wish I had one of them, just sucks there's only 1 color available. I showed it to my lady and she said the guitar in general looks cheap ...



Actually I had the same feeling a little bit...


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 28, 2019)

Trashgreen said:


>





dirtool said:


> I'd like to get one if the whole body is painted in metallic blue





dirtool said:


> I'd like to get one if the whole body is painted in metallic blue



Did they say where these are being made?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 28, 2019)

Hard to see from the pics, but it looks like an IC serial number, which I think means Indonesia.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 28, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Hard to see from the pics, but it looks like an IC serial number, which I think means Indonesia.


That would be a deal-breaker for me.

I noticed the trend seems to be that if they're not posting large, detailed pics of the back of the headstock then that means..... MII.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 28, 2019)

Since the rest of Jackson's Pro bolt ons are made in Mexico, why aren't these also made there? Never understood that. These would be so much more worth it if they were MIM.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Since the rest of Jackson's Pro bolt ons are made in Mexico, why aren't these also made there? Never understood that. These would be so much more worth it if they were MIM.



If I remember right, Misha said in the thread on his signatures that they made samples from both and ended up liking the MII builds better. Could just be an excuse to build them at a presumably cheaper facility, but that was the reasoning given. I don't have much experience with MIM or MII Jacksons, but for what it's worth, I haven't found the MIMs to be all that special. I know a lot of people like them, but I've liked the MII stuff I've played better.


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Since the rest of Jackson's Pro bolt ons are made in Mexico, why aren't these also made there? Never understood that. These would be so much more worth it if they were MIM.



It’s simple. We had all the factories make samples for us, and I did a blind test. I was actually surprised because I thought the one I picked was from a different factory but Cort in Indonesia did the best job. 

One thing I didn’t realize is that certain factories tend to fare better with certain styles of guitars and construction, Cort seems to have the edge with my guitar, so that’s the way we went!


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2019)

xzacx said:


> If I remember right, Misha said in the thread on his signatures that they made samples from both and ended up liking the MII builds better. Could just be an excuse to build them at a presumably cheaper facility, but that was the reasoning given. I don't have much experience with MIM or MII Jacksons, but for what it's worth, I haven't found the MIMs to be all that special. I know a lot of people like them, but I've liked the MII stuff I've played better.



If there was a price difference it would be marginal, and I’m not that picky, I’d rather have the best guitar!


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 28, 2019)

bulb said:


> It’s simple. We had all the factories make samples for us, and I did a blind test. I was actually surprised because I thought the one I picked was from a different factory but Cort in Indonesia did the best job.
> 
> One thing I didn’t realize is that certain factories tend to fare better with certain styles of guitars and construction, Cort seems to have the edge with my guitar, so that’s the way we went!


Huh, that's super weird considering the MIM bolt on dinkys play better than the MII soloists.


----------



## I play music (Jan 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Huh, that's super weird considering the MIM bolt on dinkys play better than the MII soloists.


I'd guess the quality of a sample guitar is one thing, the quality of the average production guitar another.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Huh, that's super weird considering the MIM bolt on dinkys play better than the MII soloists.



Again, I don't have a ton of experience, but the MIIs I've played have all played better than MIM stuff I've played. Probably just goes to show the inconsistency in these lower tier models, but I don't think MIM stuff being superior is a universal truth like you're trying to make it sound.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 28, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Again, I don't have a ton of experience, but the MIIs I've played have all played better than MIM stuff I've played. Probably just goes to show the inconsistency in these lower tier models, but I don't think MIM stuff being superior is a universal truth like you're trying to make it sound.


It's just from my own experience. I've never played a MII Jackson that felt nice while the couple of MIM Jacksons I've played felt much better. Again, more to add to your comment on the QC for these lower tier models.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2019)

It would make sense to do MII


xzacx said:


> Again, I don't have a ton of experience, but the MIIs I've played have all played better than MIM stuff I've played. Probably just goes to show the inconsistency in these lower tier models, but I don't think MIM stuff being superior is a universal truth like you're trying to make it sound.


It’s hard to say anything is universal with a production line, but specifically with MiM Pros and Pro Mods, they’ve been hands down better. Of dozens of Charvels and Dinkys I’ve played, the 3 MIM Pro Mods I had owned and the DK2M I had, I genuinely found no issues with any of them and would be less concerned buying one blind. SL2 Pros have generally been more hit or miss for me than SLXs that are also MII, kind of baffling. 
There are always exceptions, but whatever line the MIM Pros and Pro Mods FMIC has seems to have ironed out a lot of kinks.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 28, 2019)

feraledge said:


> It would make sense to do MII
> 
> It’s hard to say anything is universal with a production line, but specifically with MiM Pros and Pro Mods, they’ve been hands down better. Of dozens of Charvels and Dinkys I’ve played, the 3 MIM Pro Mods I had owned and the DK2M I had, I genuinely found no issues with any of them and would be less concerned buying one blind. SL2 Pros have generally been more hit or miss for me than SLXs that are also MII, kind of baffling.
> There are always exceptions, but whatever line the MIM Pros and Pro Mods FMIC has seems to have ironed out a lot of kinks.



Only new (as in not used) MIMs I've played were a couple Jackson DKs (one 6, one 7) and a couple newer Charvels (one DK24 and that update on the old Model 88 from last NAMM). The only one I thought was any good was the Charvel DK24. The Model 88 was a terrible guitar all around, one of the Jackson necks was backbowed, and the other was whatever, but nothing good enough to actually want. The MIIs I've played consist of three or four Brodericks and a couple WR7s—all of which were great players. If there weren't USA equivalents of those, I probably would have bought one. I almost bought a WR7 regardless just because the Custom Shops had sold by the time I tried one of those. I'm still holding out for one of those to pop back up for sale—hopefully someone likes the new version better and sells the original haha. Anyway, just giving some context from my experiences. I have no doubts there are good and bad examples of each.


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 29, 2019)

David Davidson’s newest sig is starting to look like a JP model in terms of overly extravagant and almost gaudy... 

Caramelized swamp ash? Lol


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Again, I don't have a ton of experience, but the MIIs I've played have all played better than MIM stuff I've played. Probably just goes to show the inconsistency in these lower tier models, but I don't think MIM stuff being superior is a universal truth like you're trying to make it sound.



Honestly all of these factories are doing better and better work every year. I think the point a lot of you are missing is that you aren't comparing apples to apples. Every guitar design has its own build process and subsequent challenges, so even though one factory might nail one shape or one style of guitar, does not guarantee it will be the best for another. Don't forget that the Juggernaut is a unique design for Jackson, so even if a certain factory can nail a Dinky or Soloist, there is a chance those factories might not be able to nail the Jugg.

This is why we have blind shootouts and we have the factories build several guitars, and this is also something that we can change as needed. Right now, Cort made the best representation of my Signature, so that's the way we went. It's not to say the other factories' samples were bad, because they weren't, but naturally I'll have a favorite, and this time around it was the MII model.

I really hope those of you planning to get this guitar, or those of you who are in the market end up loving it!


----------



## svart (Jan 29, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Again, I don't have a ton of experience, but the MIIs I've played have all played better than MIM stuff I've played. Probably just goes to show the inconsistency in these lower tier models, but I don't think MIM stuff being superior is a universal truth like you're trying to make it sound.



in all honesty, had a few MIJ Jackson 7's and they are very good yet I still sold them off. currently got 3 MII Jackson 7's and they are among the best guitars I have ever played.. even sold the MIJ ones to get those. Only thing I didn't understand is my x series have duncans in them, but the x series rr-7 duncan design... but for the rest, hands down the best guitars I have owned. 

I don't think there are any bad ones made anymore from the bigger brands, only boils down to taste. 'ok' seems to be the new bad in these times.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 29, 2019)

MII Inferiorism.

The big companies will charge 1.5K+ for their Indo-made stuff now because doing so will allow them to charge that much more for their MIA products. I mean I'll pay that for a MIA/MIJ guitar, but not for anything out of Indonesia.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2019)

svart said:


> I don't think there are any bad ones made anymore from the bigger brands, only boils down to taste. 'ok' seems to be the new bad in these times.



oh god yeah, I remember the 1990s when you were lucky if a guitar built in Korea didn't give you tetanus, even Chinese stuff like the Dingwall Nolly basses can be surprisingly good these days


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah. I remember my bently series 10 flying v. Like 15lb plywood body. Tuners with plastic buttons that were held on the peg with little metal crimps and always wore off. The neck was surprisingly good though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2019)

The more I look at the Angel Vivaldi sig, the more I like it


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> oh god yeah, I remember the 1990s when you were lucky if a guitar built in Korea didn't give you tetanus, even Chinese stuff like the Dingwall Nolly basses can be surprisingly good these days



Don’t forget these factories are refining their processes every year, it only makes sense that they are improving, as is the skill of their laborers, and will likely continue to as well!


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 29, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> The more I look at the Angel Vivaldi sig, the more I like it



Same here. But, I'm havi g a hard time getting over the body color. That's the only hang up I have with it. If it was light blue, or a different green, I'd probably be super hyped about it. But that "sage green" just doesn't do it for me, right now at least. I like it a little more every day.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 29, 2019)

bulb said:


> Don’t forget these factories are refining their processes every year, it only makes sense that they are improving, as is the skill of their laborers, and will likely continue to as well!


True, and with that said I'll give these new Pro HT6/7 another shot. I definitely enjoy the frost blue one. Any idea of when these will hit the market?


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 29, 2019)

Just put an order from Thomann for the Pro Soloist burl top 7 string. Hope its a good one  
Will make an NGD hopefully next week!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well. I cancelled my Kiesel Delos and ended up ordering the Sky Burst Juggernaut. I will probably get the Angel Vivaldi if they ever add more colors


----------



## bulb (Jan 31, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well. I cancelled my Kiesel Delos and ended up ordering the Sky Burst Juggernaut. I will probably get the Angel Vivaldi if they ever add more colors



Awesome, I hope you love it! Post it up when you get it!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2019)

bulb said:


> Awesome, I hope you love it! Post it up when you get it!



Will do bro!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2019)

Was hoping he Angel Sig would come with a Floyd like the early prototypes. I may get one anyway, though...


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> Was hoping he Angel Sig would come with a Floyd like the early prototypes. I may get one anyway, though...


I don't believe in angels, but I do believe in Angel.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

I like almost everything else about the guitar. The gold hardware I'm not too keen on, but that's not terribly difficult to change.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like almost everything else about the guitar. The gold hardware I'm not too keen on, but that's not terribly difficult to change.


Normally I hate gold hardware 100% of the time. I'm also not keen on Dimarzios. BUT he pulled off the gold, will try out the PUPs too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

Air Norton in the bridge is something I've heard of people doing but I've never actually tried it myself. Should be interesting.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 1, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like almost everything else about the guitar. The gold hardware I'm not too keen on, but that's not terribly difficult to change.



Oh it will be terribly difficult to change unless Gotoh starts selling that bridge to non-OEMs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Oh it will be terribly difficult to change unless Gotoh starts selling that bridge to non-OEMs.


Ahh I hadn't considered that there may no be a different bridge that would fit. There are a few different strat type bridges that look similar to that but I've done no measuring so I could be way off on the level of difficulty.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 1, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> Air Norton in the bridge is something I've heard of people doing but I've never actually tried it myself. Should be interesting.



It's a Tone Zone 7 in the bridge. Angel confirmed it on an Instagram post.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

That's good. The link I saw listed two Air Nortons... 

https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...5gCEy2PtKcwiBRSANelwFrDkQzmtYbpgaAoFSEALw_wcB

(Just so you know I'm not making shit up)


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't worry, I know you weren't making it up. Charvel has it on their site too with AN in bridge. Sweetwater lists the TZ.

I'm real interested in this guitar too, especially with the 45mm nut.....gonna wait and see till some folks get theirs and report. It's either this or another Ibanez 7 for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

Pretty much. I've jumped on the first wave of too many axes and been sad at what $1200 got me. I'll let someone with more money than me take the plunge first. And if I'm lucky maybe a new color will be released by the time I'm ready to buy too. I've seen Angel sporting an all natural one with black hardware in one video.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 1, 2019)

I have an ESP custom with a 45 mm nut (with a locking nut, no less), and it feels pretty comfortable. 48 mm is fine and feels "normal," but the 45 mm keeps the neck narrower up there (duh) which helps a lot if you like to put your thumb over for vibrato and such.

Ibanez I think always has used a 48 mm nut for the 7s, but the heel and neck overall has gotten progressively wider (now 68mm, I think). I'm not sure what the Angel sig's heel width is.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 1, 2019)

45mm nut is about where esp & and the JP models are. Typically 45-46 I think? 
Either way much narrower than Ibanez. I personally don’t need all that real estate between strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2019)

I know what you mean ab not needing that real estate. Whenever I play a guitar with a more narrow nut, I can adjust but I've gotten used to the way that extra space feels.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> 45mm nut is about where esp & and the JP models are. Typically 45-46 I think?
> Either way much narrower than Ibanez. I personally don’t need all that real estate between strings.



ESP has been using 48mm for quite some time now, at least on most of the Japanese production stuff. Most exceptions being certain artist models. Those early 45mm NT7s didn't stick around too long.

The JPs are 1 7/8", which comes out to 47.6mm or so.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 1, 2019)

Huh, TIL. 

Thanks I must have just assumed/misread something once, and thought the JP7’s were so thin because mine almost feels like playing a 6 string to me.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I have an ESP custom with a 45 mm nut (with a locking nut, no less), and it feels pretty comfortable. 48 mm is fine and feels "normal," but the 45 mm keeps the neck narrower up there (duh) which helps a lot if you like to put your thumb over for vibrato and such.
> 
> Ibanez I think always has used a 48 mm nut for the 7s, but the heel and neck overall has gotten progressively wider (now 68mm, I think). *I'm not sure what the Angel sig's heel width is*.



Yeah, i'd really like to know what this is and the thickness of the profile at 1st and 12th frets.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 20, 2019)

Cool new Charvel "HM Strat" with EVH Wolfgang bridge HB and Seymour Duncan SLSD-1N Li’l Screamin’ Demon Strat (single coil-sized) neck HB.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 21, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Cool new Charvel "HM Strat" with EVH Wolfgang bridge HB and Seymour Duncan SLSD-1N Li’l Screamin’ Demon Strat (single coil-sized) neck HB.




I would be all over this, but when I saw the Pau Ferro board it was the deal breaker.

I like tons of different woods maple, rosewood (not super bright tho), and especially ebony.

If this had an ebony board my pre order would've been done already. HS Charvels are a fuckin badass mutha


----------



## JD27 (Jul 21, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP has been using 48mm for quite some time now, at least on most of the Japanese production stuff. Most exceptions being certain artist models. Those early 45mm NT7s didn't stick around too long.
> 
> The JPs are 1 7/8", which comes out to 47.6mm or so.



I really liked the Standard Series NT-7 I had. They were in production from 2010-2013 and the Viper 7 was also 45mm but even shorter lived 2010-2012.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I would be all over this, but when I saw the Pau Ferro board it was the deal breaker.
> 
> I like tons of different woods maple, rosewood (not super bright tho), and especially ebony.
> 
> If this had an ebony board my pre order would've been done already. HS Charvels are a fuckin badass mutha


Pau Ferro is pretty nice. It always looks super bright in pictures because pro photos are super bright lit. They also don't oil the fretboards. I ordered a 70s MiM neck from Fender and wound up getting a bright one and being disappointed at first. However it has some really nice streaking and it darkens with use. I put on some lemon oil every time I change strings. Now you really wouldn't know it's not rosewood.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 21, 2019)

Twenty, maybe even ten years ago, pau ferro was marketed by custom shops as an upmarket alternative fretboard wood, with the beauty of rosewood and the feel and sound of ebony.

Now it’s used as a replacement for rosewood due to CITES restrictions, people view it as a cheap ass substitute.

Spin it this way, “_on a vintage looking, reliced superstrat, pau ferro has period correct looks with modern, cutting edge tone_”.


----------



## narad (Jul 21, 2019)

It may have been marketed that way, but it wasn't/isn't. Suhr's pau ferro is dry AF, and Gibson's done some on the 2019 historics that's much nicer quality, but still looks a lot waxier than brazilian. The hue is also a bit less dark chocolate and more hershey / clay, which isn't a great look IMO.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 21, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Pau Ferro is pretty nice. It always looks super bright in pictures because pro photos are super bright lit. They also don't oil the fretboards. I ordered a 70s MiM neck from Fender and wound up getting a bright one and being disappointed at first. However it has some really nice streaking and it darkens with use. I put on some lemon oil every time I change strings. Now you really wouldn't know it's not rosewood.




got pics? Curious to see


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 21, 2019)

narad said:


> It may have been marketed that way, but it wasn't/isn't. Suhr's pau ferro is dry AF, and Gibson's done some on the 2019 historics that's much nicer quality, but still looks a lot waxier than brazilian. The hue is also a bit less dark chocolate and more hershey / clay, which isn't a great look IMO.



I’ve got an amazing guitar built here in the U.K. by a luthier called Rich Atkin with a pau ferro neck and board, it’s smooth, glossy and yes it feels like ebony, looks like good rosewood. Granted it’s not as dark as aged Brazilian rosewood. But you can’t get that stuff no more, and unless you’re happy to go synthetic, good pau ferro is the next best thing.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> got pics? Curious to see


Hang on. It's saying my phone pictures are too big to upload.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 21, 2019)

Nothing wrong with Pau Ferro. Tonally I actually quite like it and I think it looks really good (although some selections might be a little too reddish in color fora particular guitar). 

Suhr has been using Pau Ferro a lot, especially as of late, and I don't think Suhr is big on using 'cheap' wood on their instruments. 

If you don't like the look of it then that's completely understandable. But making it out to be some inferior species doesn't make much sense.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> got pics? Curious to see






You can see behind the nut where the edge of the fretboard is cleared over that it used to be a lot brighter. It was just extremely dry. This is a natural light picture no flash. Regular oiling and playing the hell out of it darkened it up a lot. I was originally thinking about dying but I am glad I didn't.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Jul 21, 2019)

I dig pau ferro, too. It can be dark like rosewood, and feels great to play on.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 21, 2019)

So Angel Vivaldi replied to someone’s comment and hinted at there maybe being a 6 string model in the works.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 21, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 71254
> View attachment 71255
> 
> You can see behind the nut where the edge of the fretboard is cleared over that it used to be a lot brighter. It was just extremely dry. This is a natural light picture no flash. Regular oiling and playing the hell out of it darkened it up a lot. I was originally thinking about dying but I am glad I didn't.




WOW!

Well I guess my finances are gonna have a problem then with this guitar. Im gonna try and get it used when I can, 1500 is a bit much for strat guitar IMO.


----------



## kisielk (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's my Suhr Modern Antique with a Pau Ferro fretboard. It's quite light, but has some nice streaks in it that I quite like. It feels great, especially on the roasted neck.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 22, 2019)

kisielk said:


> Here's my Suhr Modern Antique with a Pau Ferro fretboard. It's quite light, but has some nice streaks in it that I quite like. It feels great, especially on the roasted neck.




I wonder if all pau ferro boards are like that tho. I know that not all are as shown in a previous post, but it makes me worry a bit


----------



## kisielk (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm not sure what there is to worry about? If you like the look of a guitar, it's good, otherwise find a different guitar...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 22, 2019)

kisielk said:


> I'm not sure what there is to worry about? If you like the look of a guitar, it's good, otherwise find a different guitar...




You have a good point man!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 22, 2019)

kisielk said:


> Here's my Suhr Modern Antique with a Pau Ferro fretboard. It's quite light, but has some nice streaks in it that I quite like. It feels great, especially on the roasted neck.



I love the look of that guitar, but I have to say that from the pau ferro I’ve seen over the years, that’s an atypically light piece of that wood.

On that guitar though, I wholeheartedly believe it’s the _*right*_ piece of wood


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2019)

A guess I'll chime in with my thoughts on pau ferro after owning way too many guitars

1) I've talked to both Tom Anderson and John Suhr about the wood years ago (before CITES was even on the horizon), and both said the same things about it: it's very dense and hard and because of that, is a good choice for fretboards and necks to avoid dead spots. It may now be a cheaper option than rosewood because of CITES, but for a long time it was viewed as a quality hardwood, not a budget alternative. 

2) One of my all-time fav guitars was an old Tom Anderson with a pau ferro board

3) It is a bit "brown" but even on black finishes, I think it looks fine. This is an example of a bass that I just got from Japan (couldn't use rosewood because of CITES export restrictions, so we went with pau ferro). I've very happy with it and: no dead spots.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 22, 2019)

Pau Ferro varies widely, as these pictures attest. I've seen everything from dark rosewood to "are you SURE that's not roasted maple"

check out the neck on this Suhr for example (it looks fuckin amazing)


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 22, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> Pau Ferro varies widely, as these pictures attest. I've seen everything from dark rosewood to "are you SURE that's not roasted maple"
> 
> check out the neck on this Suhr for example (it looks fuckin amazing)


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2019)

That's gorgeous.

I do wonder where all this pau ferro is coming from. Years ago, I asked Tom Anderson to build me a Drop Top 7 with a solid pau ferro neck, and he said that they just don't do that any more because finding clean pieces with no grain runout was getting very hard and very expensive. I guess that's just not a concern when it's only the fretboard, but it would seem like there's not a bottomless supply of pau ferro either.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 22, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Well I guess my finances are gonna have a problem then with this guitar. Im gonna try and get it used when I can, 1500 is a bit much for strat guitar IMO.



And here I'm looking at a $2k Strat lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 22, 2019)

cardinal said:


> That's gorgeous.
> 
> I do wonder where all this pau ferro is coming from. Years ago, I asked Tom Anderson to build me a Drop Top 7 with a solid pau ferro neck, and he said that they just don't do that any more because finding clean pieces with no grain runout was getting very hard and very expensive. I guess that's just not a concern when it's only the fretboard, but it would seem like there's not a bottomless supply of pau ferro either.



With CITES dropping the hammer on Rosewood, demand for Pau Ferro went through the roof overnight.

It's not that getting billet was a matter of not having enough trees, there just wasn't as much demand. Now that there is demand they're processing more trees and rough stock for the guitar (and other) industries.

As for the hue, all wood will brown and darken over time. How long that takes depends on a lot of factors. Case queen guitars won't darken nearly as quickly to those played and exposed to UV more.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 22, 2019)

Pau ferro is one of my favourite fingerboard woods, actually, mostly due to how it behaves tonally. I can see why some people might not like the look when new compared to darker species, of course, but it's an excellent choice for a guitar, really.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 24, 2019)

Pau Ferro is great, but can be inconsistent in looks. It can be light, dark, highly figured, or very plain. I think people get turned off bc they have seen light and plain looking pieces. I prefer it figured, but honestly IMO colorwise it’s very close to roasted maple that everyone loves, bc it’s cool to love it right now. Lol


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 25, 2019)

The thing is, light brown boards are associated with low quality because that's how cheap guitars look.
I think of all the guitars I own, my favourite fretboard is the baked maple from my LP tribute. Which, unfortunately, doesn't get much play because it's a Les Paul Body. Visually most people mistake it for rosewood anyway.


----------

